# tubular heaters ? (household heaters)



## ozzy1983 (Jan 3, 2010)

has anyone used one of those tubular heaters that can be used in greenhouses and small rooms etc?

a small one can cost as little as 15pence a day so add a stat to that and as long as it produces the heat could cost less

just wondering if anyone else has used one so i can redesign my viv build to have one built in safely.

i know they are not the exact right kit but im sure there are no reasons not to have one just to build up some extra warmth in a large viv


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

a fair few of us monitor keepers use them.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I use them in some of my viv's.
As long as they are on a stat and have a guard then they are fine.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I heat a whole garage with them brilliant


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

use them in all our 6 foot vivs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use them in my cat houses on plug in themostat
genius bit of kit


----------



## ozzy1983 (Jan 3, 2010)

sounds like i have a plan (and one at work that was hidden away "ahem") 
sunnyskeg what wattage do you use in your 6foot vivs ?


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

use 2 x 120watt tubes , vivs are 6x3's


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I use them in 4 foot vivs :2thumb:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

im going to be using one asap they seem very good from what ive read


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe a stupid question, but, can i ask how people have these set up, are they along the back wall, or one end, at the top or half way??? 
this is the bit im trying to work out.

thanks


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

dpfb said:


> maybe a stupid question, but, can i ask how people have these set up, are they along the back wall, or one end, at the top or half way???
> this is the bit im trying to work out.
> 
> thanks


Same here, it's something I'd like to know about as well. I was thinking of heating my carpet python's 4x2x2 with a reptile radiator when he's big enough to go in there, but it might work out cheaper to use one of these?
A reptile radiator you'd put on the inside on the roof to radiate heat downwards, would you do the same with a tubular heater?
I guess it depends what you're putting in the viv?


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

i wouldnt use a rep rad for a 4x2x2. i got one and its struggling to heat a 4x2x1 with the cold weather, but my room is quite cold.
it takes ages to heat up.

so thinking of useing tubes.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

We use them in our 10ft viv and they are great. I put them at the bottom of the viv and then box them in like this


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

dpfb said:


> i wouldnt use a rep rad for a 4x2x2. i got one and its struggling to heat a 4x2x1 with the cold weather, but my room is quite cold.
> it takes ages to heat up.
> 
> so thinking of useing tubes.


Ah well, sounds like a tube's the way to go if a reptile radiator doesn't have much oomf!



☠c.moore☠;5451548 said:


> We use them in our 10ft viv and they are great. I put them at the bottom of the viv and then box them in like this
> 
> image


Thanks!


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, I have one in my 7ft Bosc viv. It only comes on overnight to maintain an overnight temperature, because during daylight hours, the bulbs maintain the temperature. Therefore, it never gets hot, but is just warm to the touch. I believe these are a cheap form of ambient heat.


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

mmmm May look into these.... I have a 6ft tall viv for my frillie.. Just wondering how many to use?


----------



## cocobates (Jun 7, 2008)

i use these in all my monitor vivs i place them on the back wall 2/3's down to control ambiant temps and night temps i find them the best eat sorce for lager vivs:2thumb:


----------

